#  >  > Startup HUB >  >  > Sri Lankan Startup's >  >  > Startup Events >  >  IEEE Innovation Nation Sri Lanka 2018

## Shana

Hey prodigies,

Tired of not knowing how to implement your million dollar ideas? Try IEEE Innovation Nation 2018! 
We all have envisioned ourselves to be the winner of Microsoft Imagine Cup, but this is your chance to prove your worth in your nation itself! You don't need a prototype...You just need an idea. That will lead you to your victory.

Submit an entry and become an entrepreneur today!
IEEE INNOVATION NATION SRI LANKA | 2018

Any details, let me know.

----------


## Beacon

> Hey prodigies,
> 
> Tired of not knowing how to implement your million dollar ideas? Try IEEE Innovation Nation 2018! 
> We all have envisioned ourselves to be the winner of Microsoft Imagine Cup, but this is your chance to prove your worth in your nation itself! You don't need a prototype...You just need an idea. That will lead you to your victory.
> 
> Submit an entry and become an entrepreneur today!
> IEEE INNOVATION NATION SRI LANKA | 2018
> 
> Any details, let me know.


Much indeed initiative for the startup community!
As you know there are number of Startup accelerator, incubation initiatives happening from the Sri Lankan startup communities, Universities, corporate's, government and even now global startup investors also aggressively involving in Sri Lankan startup communities. Great example: Venture Frontier Lanka, Seedstar,etc!

But, apart from all these fancy events and hype, Actually how many startups they've created,accelerated and funded so far and how many startup's "Still" surviving in the market? Not IEEE, but generally! That's the question.

----------


## Shana

Thank you.
And as for your perspective on the matter, very few ideas are being initiated into the Industry. I myself have been a participant in some of these start up initiatives, but the truth is GENERALLY what the companies are looking for is a marketable, profit seeking product, not for creative, creating-a-change idea. 

That is why we need more events and sponsors who could train and fund ideas that really hold a potential in innovation, not just profit-wise.

----------


## Beacon

> Thank you.
> The truth is GENERALLY what the companies are looking for is a marketable, profit seeking product, not for creative, creating-a-change idea. 
> That is why we need more events and sponsors who could train and fund ideas that really hold a potential in innovation, not just profit-wise.


Couldn't agree more on that! If you look at this issue in a different perspective such as potential angel investors, Venture capitalists point of view, Definitely they look at the founder and team before go through the businesses plan or traction! The problem here with our community is they are chasing investors without even have a basic sense about the startup culture and it's process.

----------


## Shana

> Couldn't agree more on that! If you look at this issue in a different perspective such as potential angel investors, Venture capitalists point of view, Definitely they look at the founder and team before go through the businesses plan or traction! The problem here with our community is they are chasing investors without even have a basic sense about the startup culture and it's process.


Exactly! Let's hope there's still a space left for creativity in the industry.

----------


## Shana

> Hey prodigies,
> 
> Tired of not knowing how to implement your million dollar ideas? Try IEEE Innovation Nation 2018! 
> We all have envisioned ourselves to be the winner of Microsoft Imagine Cup, but this is your chance to prove your worth in your nation itself! You don't need a prototype...You just need an idea. That will lead you to your victory.
> 
> Submit an entry and become an entrepreneur today!
> IEEE INNOVATION NATION SRI LANKA | 2018
> 
> Any details, let me know.


E-notice of IEEE Innovation Nation Sri Lanka 2018 has been published in IEEE Sri Lanka Section.. Check it out here.

----------

